# Plowing ATV Choice Question??



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi. I know that I could most likely use the search tool for this, but I just want an answer. Would an 05 Polaris Sportsman 400 HO 4x4 plow snow well? Here are some things for you to know:

1) I live in Northern PA where we get a lot of snow some seasons.
2) The driveways are hilly and some are gravel.
3) I plow from say 2" to up to 12" if I do multiple plowing trips during a big storm.
4) I need the machine to be able to stack well.

Thanks and I am going to look at it on Sunday.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I would think it will be fine.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I also think it would work fine. If you get it, a 60" plow would be the best choise IMO.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

You'll be fine, especially where Polaris's seem to weight slightly more than their counterparts. If your not worried about sidewalk width, I'd also say go 60" for the blade pushing shouldn't be an issue as long as you don't let it build up to a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

The only place you might run into trouble is if you have to plow "UP" some of those hills. A machine with more "umph" might help you there. 

Where are you located... Potter, Tioga county?


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I live in one of the highest elevations of Pike County.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

It should be fine, I think you'd lose traction before power


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

You think id lose traction?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

It's not like your going to just sit there and spin. There might be times when you'll find yourself with too much snow to push if you let it build up and you'll be pushing the 4wheeler to the point of spinning. I know I do at times. I blasted 2ft of snow with my Grizzly and it went right through it. Of course I had to go over it a few times since the snow was coming over the rack on the front. Always try to keep your momentum when your pushing snow.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Its better than a 21 hp, 2wd lawn tractor with snow blade though? Btw, pics are up in the Equipment pictures forum.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok heres the pic. IMG_0012.JPG. What kind of plow also? The quick attach or the midmount? What size plow?


----------

